# intermodal car height?



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

does anyone know or could measure for me , the overall height of a intermodal car with 2 containers from flanges to highest point on top container? 
Thanks


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man its been awhile. I think it was 9" from top of rail to top of car. I make all tunnels 10" to 10.5" clearance.


----------

